# why can't you share your breast pump?



## mamamille (Nov 30, 2006)

HI Mommas-

I never did use my breast pump and now want to loan it to my BF. But I have seen so many warnings not to share and so am confused? Why couldn't you? Other than boiling it, how else do you sanitize it?

Thanks- I would hate to see $350 go down the drain, or sit in the closet until the next one comes around...


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

If you have a closed system pump you can, which is why some can be rented like the Lactina. Some pumps like the Pump In Style have no way of preventing fluid from getting inside the pump mechanism. Some women bleed when they pump and also there are some ailments that can be spread through breast milk, possibly something like thrush. The general precaution is not to share pumps just to avoid this stuff.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

If you are just going to lend/give your pump to your best friend though, I don't think it would be a big deal. If you are anything like me, I'd take donated milk/let my friend nurse my baby, so I don't worry about sharing pumps between us.


----------



## leanbh (Mar 22, 2007)

my best friend gave me her old pump.


----------



## Writerbird (Jun 1, 2007)

I've also got a used pump (Pump In Style). I only got the pump itself from my friend; I bought the air tubes and the rest of the mechanical bits new. The instructions have a whole section on what to do if you get fluid in the air tubes. Considering how long the air tubes are, you'd have to REALLY try to get yuck into the actual pump. And I've been pumping for three months now, and never gotten so much as a bit of condensation into the tubes, so I'm not particularly worried.

But YMMV.


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

I borrowed a PIS from a friend, who had been given it by another friend. The pump circulated among four other women before I lost track of it. No issues, whatsoever. It's probably being used right now.

I have never heard of an infection being passed via breastpump. I mean, I suppose it's possible, and with the aid of google, I'm sure you could find examples. But it would never cross my mind to worry about it. And if you know you're healthy, why should you have qualms about lending it?


----------



## kluella (Jan 10, 2007)

I have an older model PIS that a friend found at a thrift store for me for $2. I had no idea who used it before me but it doesn't matter because I replaced all the parts. I can't for the life of me figure out how milk could get into the pump itself. You can just buy new tubing and shields/valves/membranes (ie the stuff other than the pump motor) and should be just fine.

Sometimes I wonder if they just made that up one day so they can sell a new $300 unit to each new mom.


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

I agree that there is NOTHING wrong with sharing a PIS with a friend. Unless you overflowed a bottle pumping and got milk backing up into the air tubes, there's nothing unsanitary about it. I'm certainly not at risk of overfilling a 5+ ounce bottle!

I'd loan it to her, but do remember that the motor won't last forever, so loaning it out means it may not work as well or last as long when you do need it.

From a friend, I'd even use the same equipment, but would sterilize it all really well before using it.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

yeah I bought a used one on ebay.....no problems.... i think its the same precautions as sharing breastmilk. You _could_ transfer HIV, yeast etc.


----------



## mamamille (Nov 30, 2006)

cool- thanks Mommas!

It is a medela automatic with reeallly long hoses so I just couldn't figure it out why not. But I wanted to check in with you ladies just to make sure.

Thanks again!
(and I didn't even think to order new hoses and such- TA!)


----------



## monamcmona (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm using a used pump. I bought it off craigslist. I took it to a store that specializes in breast pumps, and had it checked for suction, sanitized (the parts he could), and replace all possible parts for 50 bucks! it was a good deal considering it's practically a new pump.

Btw, I have gotten milk in my old breast pump, and a lot of it! I was leaning over *stupid, I know*, and it just totally filled my tubes. I probably could have gotten my pump cleaned out, but my new pump is a 1000% better! and it probably would have cost about the same.

I would use a friends pump or let a friend use mine w/out thinking about getting all the pieces replaced. But I didn't know the women I bought my pump from.


----------



## Momma2DoubleCuties (Mar 11, 2006)

My friend borrowed mine and then another friend used it too. I'm ok with someone nursing my babe too so it didn't seem like a big deal to me.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to breastfeeding


----------



## CathMac (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamille* 
HI Mommas-

I never did use my breast pump and now want to loan it to my BF.

If you mean this literally then there is absolutely no danger to her since regardless of your health the pump couldn't possibly contain any pathogens.

If it is likely you might need it again then you would need to be concerned about any "aerosolized" milk backing through the tubes into the motor and then later doing the reverse into the bottles and milk of a subsequent user. Keep in mind that the aeresol can be a very fine mist that the user would not necessarily notice.

There are other threads that have gone into the risk benefit analysis at great length. I'll try to summarize the issues very briefly.

*Mold:* it is well documented that the Medela PIS's tubing in particular gets condensation and that you need to examine them for moisture after pumping and clean them out. If you aren't careful mold can develope. A poster in one of the previous threads describes opening the "diaphragm" to hers and finding mold there. This mold could most certainly wind up in the motor and then later migrate back into the tubing and ultimately into the milk of any subsequent users.

*Thrush:* if a mom with thrush uses a pump it is entirely possible, if not likely, that it might contaminate the pump and re-infect the original user. Since thrush is very stubborn I wouldn't want to use a pump that an infected mom had used, especially if the thrush was recurring despite aggressive treatment; I would take that as an indication that the pump might be the source of reinfection. Some LC's have actually advised moms battling thrush to replace their pumps. Aside from being painful, aggravating, and possibly costly to get rid of, thrush can jeopardize the nursing relationship since it can affect the babies latch if they also catch it, which is likely if the mother has it.

*HIV/AIDS, Hep, etc.:* less likely to survive in the pump motor for any length of time. But Hep B in particular has been shown to survive on open air surfaces for up to 7 days or so, and still retain the ability to infect. HIV/AIDS has been shown to survive in the presence of human cells (contained in milk) if there is no (little?) oxygen present (e.g. in needles). It seems likely to me that the nooks and crannies of a motor may have little or no oxygen and that pockets of pathogens that might usually be fragile could survive there for indefinite periods. And given HIV/AIDS's well known ability to mutate I wouldn't rule out the possibility that there's an existing but unknown strain that can survive for indefinite periods. Of course this is often described as politically incorrect speculation since these types of concerns may further stigmatize people that are infected.

And, FWIW, there is a documented case of someone who bought a used pump on Ebay becoming infected by an unspecified "deadly" pathogen. That pathogen was found in the motor of her pump. Proponents of affordable used pumps argue that she could have had the infection already and been the source of contamination of the pump. However, if nothing else it does prove that pathogens can survive in pumps for indefinite periods of time. There is more information on this in some of the earlier threads.

*Motor longevity:* Regardless of any of the health concerns, it is indisputable that a used pump has a shorter life span and is likely not as "strong" as a new pump. Whether it would be strong enough, long enough for a subsequent user is anybody's guess. And like many electronic devices, it can be difficult, if not impossible to tell when it starts to deteriorate. Furthermore, if the deterioration is slow and subtle enough you may not notice it even if it was operating at peak efficiency when you first got it. An inefficient motor poses two problems: 1) it will affect your output in the short term, 2) it can affect your supply over the longer term especially if you are Working & Pumping and/or Exclusively or Primarily pumping.

Although some of the "better" electric pumps have been known to last some moms through 2 or more babies, a lot of that probably depends upon luck and how heavily they are used. Note that these pumps generally only have a one year warranty on the motor, probably with good reason.

The analysis with an Ameda Purely Yours (or the Lansinoh version) is a little different since it uses the Hygenikit which seems to prevent milk from backing into the tubes. Having spilled my milk into my pump motor at least once that doesn't necessarily impress me. But regardless of the lesser likelihood of pathogens (compared to Medela pumps) you still need to be concerned about motor longevity.

Finally, according to the FDA, even multi user pumps with filters between the motor and the exterior, and with the ability to sterilize some internal parts (if not the motor itself), are not a complete guarantee against infection.

Anywhoo, just my humble opinion but I would only let someone else use the pump if I had no intention of ever using it again.

~Cath


----------



## UptownZoo (May 11, 2003)

Having experienced a looong struggle with thrush, I would never, ever borrow/lend/share any pump that wasn't medical grade and meant for multiple users (even with those you use your own horns). You can have thrush and not know it, and it's very common, so I'd not take the risk.


----------



## mamamille (Nov 30, 2006)

hmmm- thanks ladies for your thoughts... I actually never did consider what will happen when she uses it (thrush etc) I did use it a handleful of times, but as soon as I was done removed all parts, but I did not consider the motor could have mold, etc...

I prob will loan it as I might never use it again, and percentage -wise, unlikely that I have a deadly pathegen in the motor. But I will buy her new parts and such and look into having it serviced.

Thanks again Mommas- I appreciate your time...


----------

